# عروض حلوه بالجمله



## غريبه هالدنيا (19 يناير 2011)

​​
بس الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​آخر تحديث بتاريخ يوم الإثنين السادسة صباحا​​العرض الأول: (مباشر)​ارض بجوار فندق الموفنبيك بالمدينة المنورة​المساحة 1020 متر​تصريح بناء 18 دور​السوم 280 مليون​البيع 300 مليون​​العرض الثاني: (مباشر)​للبيع عطور فرنسية الكمية سبعة الاف عبوة​النوع ديريك​السعر لدى القزاز بـ 80 ريال​البيع لدينا بـ 10 ريال فقط​اقل كمية الف عبوة​الموقع الرياض​​العرض الثالث: (مباشر)​للبيع طائرتين بوينج 747 ركاب​بحالة جيدة وجاهزة للاستعمال والطيران​باقي فيها 5000 ساعة طيران قابل للتجديد والصيانة​السعر 6 مليون دولار للطائرتين​​العرض الرابع: (مباشر)​يوجد لدينا كابلات كهربائية جديدة لم تستخدم ببكراتها​الكمية 3200 طن الصناعة الماني​مع امكانية تصديرها لدول الجوار​سعر البورصة 9300 دولار للطن البيع لدينا فقط 16 الف ريال للطن​يعني البيع بنصف السعر​تنفع للمشاريع القائمة والخدمية​قوتها بين 400 فولت الى 56 فولت​الموقع السعودية​​العرض الخامس​يوجد لدينا سكر برازيلي 100 الف طن​عدد 2 مليون كيس​الحجم 50 كيلو​النوع ناعم​الموقع جدة​البيع جملة​السعر 140 ريال للكيس الواحد​​العرض السادس: (مباشر مع المشتري)​تم ايقاف العرض مؤقتا لمدة اسبوع​​العرض السابع: ​ابراج بمكة المساحة 9000 متر مربع​مسطحات البناء 100 الف متر​عدد الغرف 1780 غرفة​المواقف 170 موقف​عدد المصاعد 21 مصعد​العمر سنتين وتصريح الحجاج 8500 حاج​مؤجر بعقد سنوي قابل للتجديد ب 70 مليون ريال سنويا​المطلوب 800 مليون ريال​​العرض الثامن: ​للبيع أرض على طريق مكة /الهدا الطايف مباشره​بجوار محطة العيدروس بمنطقة الكر باالقرب ممن مشروع التلفريك​المساحة 21155ألف الواجهة على الطريق العام 170 م​وطريق فرعي 250م بعد المحطه​صك شرعي مطلوب 17 مليون​​العرض التاسع: (مباشر)​تم ايقاف العرض بناء على الشركة المالكة​​العرض العاشر: ​اراضي بمكة المساحة 1000 متر بصك شرعي​بمخطط المنتزة​البيع بـ 185 الف ريال​​العرض الحادي عشر: (مباشر)​للبيع كمية من الملابس الماركات​العدد 12 الف قطعة​سعر القطعة 5 ريال الماركة قاب​نبيع كحد ادنى 1000 قطعة​الموقع الخرج​النوع ملابس نسائية وبناتي واطفال​​العرض الثاني عشر: (مباشر)​للبيع كمية عسل سمر 300 كيلو​انتاج الشهر الحالي الموقع الطايف​العسل على الكشف المخبري​صافي بدون شمع سعر الكيلو 230 ريال​​العرض الثالث عشر: ​تم ايقاف العرض للتحقق من المصداقية​​العرض الرابع عشر: ​للبيع اثاث مستعمل​12 تلفزيون 14 بوصة كوري اومنيا​5 بوتجاز 4 عيون​5 ثلاجات كوري​غسالتين​عدد 40 كنب ماليزي منها 9 قطع 3 نفر​طقم جلسة حديد تفصيل راقي​وبعض الخردوات المنوعة​المطلوب 3500 ريال​​العرض الخامس عشر: ​ارض بالعزيزية بالخبر مساحتها 762 الف متر مربع​بجوار مستشفى التخصصي وكليات البنات ومخطط الخزامى والنورس​على بحيرة العزيزية​مطلوب في المتر 340 ريال​​العرض السادس عشر: ​للبيع باآجل فندق مطل على الحرم بالمدينة​المطلوب 480 مليون​طريقة الدفع​30 % مقدم مع كتابة العقد​يتم معها الافراغ​الدفعة الاولى 30 % بالسنة الاولى​الدفعة الثانية 40 % بالسنة الثانية​مطلوب شيكات وكفيل غارم معروف ومحامي​​العرض السابع عشر: ​انتهى العرض​​العرض الثامن عشر: ​يتوفر لدينا كمية نحاس 5000 طن سبائك​نسبة النقاوة 100% على كشف الخبير​يوجد لدينا عينة يطلع عليها المشتري قبل الذهاب للبائع​يوقع لنا شيكات الدلالة وبعدها نذهب بة الى المشتري​كما يمكن فحص الكميات​البيع فقط 32 الف ريال للطن​​العرض االتاسع عشر: ​للبيع ارض خام شرق الخط السريع بجدة​بجوار سكن دلة​بصك شرعي المساحة 485 الف​سوم المتر من شركة بن لادن 400 ريال​المطلوب 450للمتر ريال​​العرض الحادي والعشرون: ​كمباوند ٦٦ الف متر مؤجر سكن​عمال بـ ٨ مليون ونص​عقد واحد ١٠ سنوات مضة سنة البيع​كاش ٨٧ مليون ويختلف بالاجل​​العرض الثاني والعشرون: ​​ارض بالمدينة المنورة على اربعة شوارع​منها طريق المدينة العام ومنها شارع حمزة بن عبدالمطلب​المساحة 10680متر​مطلوب بالمتر 3500​​العرض الثالث والعشرون: ​ارض بالدمام الصناعية الثانية​عليها تصريح مصنع المنيوم الوحيد من نوعة​مساحة 10200 متر على شارعين​عليها قرض نازل بقيمة 4 مليون و700 الف لم يستلم​للتنازل ب مليونين ريال​​العرض الرابع والعشرون: ​تم ايقاف العرض للتاكد من مصداقيتة​​العرض الخامس والعشرون: ​اسهم جبل عمر تحت يدي عدد مليون واربعمائة الف وتسعة وثمانون سهم​مطلوب مشتري مباشر او وكيل او وسيط مباشر فقط​البيع 13 ريال للبائع و2 ريال للوسطاء​جميع الاثباتات موجودة​الاسهم عبارة عن صك تم شراءة من وزارة المالية​الافراغ فوري​​العرض السادس والعشرون:مباشر ​​بعد الاطلاع على الارض على الطبيعة تبين انها غير صالحة للبيع لوجود نواقص عدة​​العرض السابع والعشرون: ​​ارض على البحر في ابحر تبعد عن درة العروس حوالي 500 متر​مساحتها 7 مليون متر مربع​عرض الواجهه البحرية3500 متر​مطلوب 130 ريال للمتر​العرض شبة مباشر وسيط واحد مع المالك مباشرة​​العرض الثامن والعشرون: ​​فندق بالمدينة خلف فندق طيبة مساحة 2294 متر​عدد الادوار 20 دور عدد الغرف 550 غرفة​عدد المحلات 150 محل​الدخل 10% مؤجر بـ 70 مليون​السوم 700 مليون​​العرض التاسع والعشرون: ​​تم ايقاف المشروع​​العرض الثلاثون: ​​ارض بضاحية الدمام التاسع الخامس عشر​مساحة 875 م شارع 24 غربي وساحة شرقية​مطلوب 520 الف​​العرض الحادي والثلاثون: ​للبيع سقالات حديد عماير وابراج جديدة​الكمية 4500 طن​البيع بالطن​قيمة الطن 2500 ريال​المفصلات انجليزي والمواصير سعودي​​العرض الثاني والثلاثون: ​للبيع محطة محروقات مساحتها 39 الف​على طريق ينبع تبوك​مؤجرة بمبلغ 600 الف ريال سنوي​المطلوب 5,5 خمسة مليون ونصف فقط​​العرض الثالث والثلاثون: ​فندق جديد بجدة لم يبدا عمله​يقع على الكورنيش الحمراء​9 طوابق المساحة الإجمالية 3600م​السعر المطلوب 140 مليون​​العرض الرابع والثلاثون: ​للبيع عدد 10 الاف تلفزيون ال سي دي​شاشة 32 بوصة​صيني ضمان سنة​القيمة الف ريال للتلفاز الواحد قابلة للتفاوض​​العرض الخامس والثلاثون: ​​تم الايجار​​العرض السادس والثلاثون: ​​تم البيع ولله الحمد​​العرض السابع والثلاثون: مباشر ​​مخطط بمكة 91 قطعة بمكة​جنوب غرب الحسينية​المساحة الاجمالية 50 الف​البيع 273 الف ريال بالكامل​لايوجد بيع بالقطع او بالتفريد ابدا​المخطط بوثيقة وليس بصك​​العرض الثامن والثلاثون: ​​للبيع شركة سيارات ليموزين​عدد 50 سيارة​تصريح جديد حتى 1434هـ​السيارات موديل 2007 الى 2010​نوع هيونداي وكيا​الدخل الشهري 140 الف ريال​المطلوب مليون وخمسمائة الف ريال​الموقع جدة​​العرض التاسع والثلاثون: ​​وقفنا الاوامر ماوراها الا الخساير​​العرض الاربعون: ​​للبيع حديد سكراب قريد ون بجدة​الكمية سبعة الاف طن​البيع بالوزن​الطن بـ 750 ريال​700 للبائع و50 للسعاة​​العرض الحادي والاربعون: ​​للبيع مزرعة بالقرب من مزرعة الخالدية​المساحة ثلاثة مليون وثمانمائة الف متر​مجهزة بالكامل بها رشاشات ومعدات وقريبة من الخدمات​مطلوب بالمتر ريالين​عليها بنك 700 الف​​العرض الثاني والاربعون: ​ارض على طريق الملك فهد بطول 32ونصف متر​على ثلاث شوارع​10 جنوبي​20 غربي​مساحتها 1780م​تبعد عن المركز المالي 40م​​العرض الثالث والاربعون: ​تملك شقتك بمدينة جدة​تملك 4 غرف + 3 دورة مياه + مطبخ + صالة​بمخطط بن لادن مقابل جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز​بسعر 214 ألف ريال (الشقة الخلفية)​240 ألف ريال (الشقة الأمامية)​​​*ملاحظة هامة:​انا مسوقه لهذه العروض​وعمولتي على المشتري​للاستفسار عن أي عرض ارسال رساله​بالخاص او على جوال فقط​برقم العرض والاستفسار​0501964112​ارجو الجديه​ام نواف​​​​​


----------



## غريبه هالدنيا (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: عروض حلوه بالجمله*

[align=center] 
لاآله الا الله
[/align]


----------



## غريبه هالدنيا (3 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عروض حلوه بالجمله*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله
[/align]


----------



## روزنامه (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عروض حلوه بالجمله*

السلام عليكم

بالنسبه لعرض 14 
كيف التوصيل
وهل العرص لازال موجود


----------



## لبيه للجنه (14 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عروض حلوه بالجمله*

ابي معلومات عن العرض الثاني والحادي عشر اقدر اشوف لها صور


----------



## غريبه هالدنيا (25 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عروض حلوه بالجمله*

[align=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
آخر تحديث بتاريخ اليوم الخميس الساعة الرابعة عصرا
العرض الأولمباشر)
فررررصه 90 هلله فقط ماركه عالميه لكل قطعه بدلا من 15 ريال
لدينا شرابات رجالى نسائى صناعه كنديه اكثر من 200موديل
الوان غير موجوده بالسوق نهائيا المتيقى حوالى 3800درزن
شرابات بناتى مدارس من سن 6الى 14 اكثر من عشره موديلات
صناعه صينى درجه اولى المتيقى حوالى 350درزن فقط
شرابات ولادى رياضى سته الوان من سن 6سنوات الى16سنة المتبقى حوالى 1300درزن
شباصات _بكل _ربطات شعر_فيونكات حلقان اكثر من 200موديل
بعض الدرازن بها اكثر من 120قطعه تحسب درزن واحد فقط وجميعها مغلفه وبكروت
اقل كميه للشراء الف درزن وفى حاله شراء كامل الكميه200درزن هديهِِ
العرض الثاني:
عمارة تجارية للبيع بجدة
الموقع : جدة – شارع حراء
العمر : 1 سنة
المساحة : 3000 متر
مكوناتها : 97 شقة من 3 و2 و1 غرف + 10 محلات
الدخل : 3 مليون ريال
السعر : 35 مليون ريال
العرض الثالثمباشر)
ارض بالمدينة المنورة على بلاط الحرم مباشرة
مساحتها 1200 متر مربع شمالية شرقية
الفنادق المجاورة لهذه الارض يتراوح دخلها السنوي من 200 مليون الى 285 مليون
طبعا الارض على ثلاثة شوارع وعلى البلاط مباشرة
وعليها تصريح بناء جديد 1431 هـ باقامة 14 دور
بالامكان اقامة فندق عليها بتكلفة 300 مليون ولكن المثير ان
الفندق هذا سيجني ارباح لامثيل لها
وسيتم استعادة قيمة الارض وبناء الفندق خلال سنتين فقط
قيمة الارض 280 مليون ريال
العرض الرابعمباشر)
للبيع مصنع بلوك وانترلوك مكائن + عماله + تصاريح كامله
التجهيزات والمعدات الموجودة
مكينة صناعة صينيه نصف آلي لأ نتاج البلوك والنترلوك بأنتاج 300 متر
انترلوك تقريباً بـ 8 ساعات
مكاينة البلوك لم تشتغل بعد
عدد اثنين قالب واحد انترلوك والآخر بلوك
خلاطه كبيرة سعة طن تقريباً للتجهيز الخلطه للمكينه .
خلاطه صغيره من اجل تجهيز وجه الأنترلوك .
سير ناقل الخلطه من الخلاطه الكبيره للمكينة .
محول كهرباء امريكي 70 كيلو تقريباً .
ونش حمولة 3 طن بدون سياره .
رافعه شوكيه من نوع تويوتا موديل 2003 ديزل حموله 2.5 طن
بليوت خشب يحمل عليه الأنترلوك او البلوك بعدد 810 حبه تقريباً
عدد 5 عربيات صغيره لنقل المواد وتجهيز الخلطه
عدد 5 مكائن تربيط سبت لتربيط الطبالي
كبره ( مظله ) بمساحة 200 متر2
تانكي ماء بسعة 5000 لتر
2قواطع كهرباء بسعة 100 انبير وكيابل بطول 40 متر .
ليات للرش الماء بطول 200 متر
عدد 18 تأشيره فيه من وصل ومنهم من هو بالطريق ويوجد
تأشيرات لم يستقدم عليها حتى الأن .
تراخيص سارية المفعول ( ترخيص صناعي مع تأييد عماله -
رخصة بلدية - ترخيص تجاري )
سكن عمالة متكامل اسرة نوم ومطبخ وخلافه .
جميع المكائن جديدة
الموقع مستأجرمساحته 4500متر2
وايجاره 20000 ريال باقي منها شهرين ونصف على نهاية العقد 
علماً ان تاريخ التشغيل لم يتعدى شهر و 15 يوم فقط
المطلوب 500 الف ريال فقط
العرض الخامسمباشر)
مباشر لدينا مع الشركة
اسمنت اوروبي عالي الجودة ومقاوم
الكمية 200 مليون كيس واصل ميناء الدوحة بقطر
السعر 74 دولار للطن
يعني الكيس ب 13 ريال ونصف
يضاف لها ريال على كل كيس للسعاة
لطرفنا نصف ريال والطرفكم نصف ريال سواء ساعي واحد او عشرة
بدون خطاب التزام وبدون صورة شيك وبدون تعقيد وبدون خرابيط
يحضر المشتري والسعاة
نجلسة مع الشركة ونسوي العقود 
الدفع مايدفع ولاريال لامقدم ولايحزنون
الدفع بيكون باعتماد بنكي
الباخرة تنزل الاسمنت بميناء قطر 
الكمية التي توصل يدفع دراهمها
حق السعاة ايضا باعتماد بنكي
على اي كمية تنزل ميناء الدوحة ياخذ
السعاة حقهم موزع مسبقا باعتمادات بنكية
العرض السادس:
للبيع سكر برازلي
الكمية 10 الاف كيس
البيع بـ 165 ريال
الموقع جدة
العرض السابع:
للبيع مجمع تجاري بحي الروضة
الموقع : حي الروضة علي شارع حمد الجاسر 
المساحة حسب التنظيم = ( 8365 ) م2 
الشوارع اربع شوارع شارعين ( 32 ) متر وشارعين ( 15 ) متر 
التصريح ( 8 و 6 ) أدوار 
المبني عبارة عن دور ارضي وميزانين ومواقف علي جميع جهات المركز 
عدع المعارض ( 104 ) معرض 
المركز مؤجر بالكامل 
الدخل الحالي =( 3.000.000 ) مليون ريال
واغلبية المستاجرين شركات عالمية معروفة والمركز متخصص بالماركات المخفضة 
سيكون زيادة في دخل المركز السنة القادمة الى 5%
المطلوب ( 50.000.000 ) مليون ريال
سعر المتر الارض =( 6000 ) ريال للمتر
العرض الثامن:مباشر
للبيع عدد 2 مليون ملابس منوعة نسائية وأحذية وانتم بكرامة
البضاعة ستندر بكراتينها وعلى نضام درازن
البضاعة جديدة
المطلوب ريالين للقطعة يعني البيع باربعة مليون ريال
البيع جملة لكامل الكمية
المعاينة بالموقع على الطبيعة
والموقع جدة
ولانرضى بزيادة الاسعار
ولانتحمل مسؤليتها امام المشتري والبائع
العرض التاسع:
فندق بريع بخش مواصفات الفندق
1 دور مواقف
1 دور أرضي وسكني
1 دور ميزانين + مطعم
1 دور خدمات
16 دور سكني
الأجمالي 20 دور للفندق
150 شقة
320 غرفة
تصريح 1750 حاج
ايجار حج ب 8 مليون
ايجار رمضان ب 1 مليون و 500 الف
ايجار باقي السنة 1 مليون و 500 الف
الدخل السنوي 11 مليـون
المطلوب
100 مليون
العرض العاشر:
للبيع غنم حرية العدد 1600 راس
تحتها بهم 800
والباقي دفيع ومواليد كل يوم بحدود 30 راس
الغنم بالمرعى بينبع
السوم 1300 والرجال بياع
العرض الحادي عشرمباشر)
للبيع كمية من الملابس الماركات
العدد 6 الاف قطعة
سعر القطعة 5 ريال الماركة قاب
نبيع كحد ادنى 1000 قطعة الموقع الخرج
النوع ملابس نسائية وبناتي واطفال
العرض الثاني عشر:
للبيع تصريح استيراد اغنام من دوله السودان
خمسه الاف راس سواكن
وثلاثمائه راس من الجمال السواحلي المطلوب 20 الف ريال
العرض الثالث عشر:
للبيع ارض في جوهرة العروس على طريق الدره
مخطط 244/ج/س رقم القطعه 251/1/
المساحة 900م على شارعين 25 م
المطلوب 250 الف ريال
العرض الرابع عشر:
أرض في محافظة ينبع البحر تقع مباشرة
على طريق الأمير سلطان (عرض 40م)
الرئيسي النازل من البحر إلى البلد
(بضلع 180م شمالاً على الطريق الرئيسي)
ويحدها شارع 15م جنوباً ،وشارع 15م غرباً في مخطط أبو عوف
مقسمة إلى 6 قطع مساحتها الكلية 7551 متر مربع
(يمكن على نصف مساحتها إقامة 12 فلة دوبلكس أو استراحات
والنصف الآخر يمكن استثماره في مشروع آخرعلى الطريق الرئيسي)
المطلوب 2000 ريال للمتر
العرض الخامس عشر:
بسعر اقل بعشر مرات من سعر السوق
للبيع مخطط معتمد بوسط الطائف
عدد القطع 5600 قطعة غير مطور
المساحة تسعة مليون متر مربع
مطلوب بالمتر 150 ريال او شريك مطور
المخطط يتوسط احياء الطائف
العرض السادس عشر:
للبيع ادوات سباكة
كراسي ومغاسل وبانيوهات ومجالي
القطعة باربعة ريالات
الموقع الرياض
العرض السابع عشر:
--
العرض الثامن عشرمباشر)
يوجد لدينا قلابات تريلات للايجار
الموقع الرياض وجدة وينبع
عدد القلابات بالرياض 60 قلاب
عدد القلابات الموجودة بجدة 40 قلاب
عدد القلابات الموجودة بينبع 40 قلاب
المقاسات 25, 26, 22,18
العرض التاسع عشر:
تم ايقاف العرض مؤقتا لوجود مشتري علية
العرض الحادي والعشرين:
للبيع عمارة تجارية سكنية بحي الخليج بالدمام
على شارع تجاري 20 شرق
العمارة تتكون من 5 ادوار
4 محلات + 23 سويت
العمر/جديدة
للبيع / 2 مليون
للإيجار / 250 الف
العرض الثاني والعشرين:
للبيع ارض بالمزاحمية زراعية بمنطقة الخرارة 
المساحة : 5.000.000 خمسة مليون متر
ســوم 2ريال للمتر
العرض الثالث والعشرون:
مطلوب للشرآء بستآن مسآحته من متوسطه إلى كبيره
دآخله محآفظة الطآئف أو قريب جدآ من المحآفظة ,,,
أو أرض كبيره تصلح لتحويلها إلى بستآن
العرض الرابع والعشرون:
يوجد لدينا كابلات كهربائية جديدة لم تستخدم ببكراتها
الكمية 3200 طن الصناعة الماني
مع امكانية تصديرها لدول الجوار
سعر البورصة 9300 دولار للطن البيع لدينا فقط 16 الف ريال للطن
يعني البيع بنصف السعر
تنفع للمشاريع القائمة والخدمية
الموقع السعودية
العرض الخامس والعشرون:
للبيع حديد سكراب بجدة
الكمية 60 الف طن
معدات ثقيلة
سعر الطن 900 ريال
850 للبايع و50 ريال للسعاة
البيع بالوزن والدفع على التحميل
مطلوب شيك بخمسة مليون وخمسمائة الف
يوضع عند المحامي كشرط جزائي في حال التوقف عن التحميل
العرض السادس والعشرون:
تم ايقاف العرض لوجود بعض المشاكل على الارض
العرض السابع والعشرون:
ارض على البحر في ابحر تبعد عن درة العروس حوالي 500 متر
مساحتها 7 مليون متر مربع
عرض الواجهه البحرية3500 متر
مطلوب 130 ريال للمتر
العرض الثامن والعشرون: (مباشر)
فندق بالمدينة خلف فندق طيبة مساحة 2294 متر
عدد الادوار 20 دور عدد الغرف 550 غرفة
عدد المحلات 150 محل
الدخل 10% مشغل في السنة بـ 70 مليون
البيع بمليار كاش
والبيع بالآجل بمليار وثلاثمائة مليون ريال
العرض التاسع والعشرون: (مباشر)
ارض بجوار فندق الموفنبيك بالمدينة المنورة
المساحة 1020 متر
تصريح بناء 18 دور
السوم 280 مليون
البيع 300 مليون
العرض الثلاثون: (مباشر)
للبيع طائرتين بوينج 747 ركاب من المالك مباشرة
بحالة جيدة وجاهزة للاستعمال والطيران
باقي فيها 5000 ساعة طيران قابل للتجديد والصيانة
السعر 6 مليون دولار للطائرتين
العرض الحادي والثلاثون:
للبيع سقالات حديد عماير وابراج جديدة
الكمية 4500 طن
البيع بالطن
قيمة الطن 2500 ريال
المفصلات انجليزي والمواصير سعودي
العرض الثاني والثلاثون:
تم ايقاف الطلب
العرض الثالث والثلاثون: (مباشر)
للبيع سبعة مولدات مستخدمة
من 150 كيلو الى 35 كيلو
مستخدمة
على السوم
العرض الرابع والثلاثون:
للبيع عدد 3 الاف تلفزيون ال سي دي
شاشة 32 بوصة
صيني ضمان سنة
القيمة 850ريال للتلفاز الواحد قابلة للتفاوض
العرض الخامس والثلاثون:
للبيع صندوق جديد للبيع
مقاس 26 مزود بماصوره
الجوانب 6 ملي الارضيه 8 ملي الصدر 6 ملي الباب الخلفي 6 ملي
الشاص 10 ملي
البستم هيفا كبير القاعده صيني مقاس 16 الكفرات 24
البيع ب 90 الف
العرض السادس والثلاثون:
تم اكتفاء الشركة مؤقتا
العرض السابع والثلاثونمباشر)
تم ايقاف الطلب
العرض الثامن والثلاثين:
تم بيع الليموزين والله الموفق
العرض التاسع والثلاثون:
للبيع صك تعويضي مساحتة 800 الف متر
يطبق بجميع مناطق المملكة ماعدى مكة والمدينة
سعر المتر 80 ريال + 25 للسعاة
الصك معزز
العرض الاربعون:
للبيع أرض خام مساحه 36 مليون متر
الموقع بالقصيم شمال مدينه بريده
صك زراعي يوجد رفع مساحي
السوم 2ريال
العرض الواحد والاربعون:
للبيع مزرعة بالقرب من مزرعة الخالدية
المساحة ثلاثة مليون وثمانمائة الف متر
مجهزة بالكامل بها رشاشات ومعدات وقريبة من الخدمات
مطلوب بالمتر ريالين
عليها بنك 700 الف
العرض الثاني والاربعون:
ارض على طريق الملك فهد بطول 32ونصف متر 
على ثلاث شوارع 
10 جنوبي 
20 غربي
مساحتها 1780م
تبعد عن المركز المالي 40م
العرض الثالث والاربعون:
تملك شقتك بمدينة جدة
4غرف + 3 دورة مياه + مطبخ + صالة
بمخطط بن لادن مقابل جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
بسعر 214 ألف ريال (الشقة الخلفية)
240 ألف ريال (الشقة الأمامية)
العرض الرابع والاربعون:
للبيع ارض مساحتها 3 مليون متر مربع
الموقع ينبع
يحدها شرقا طريق جدة السريع وغربا البحر
يفصل بينها وبين البحر شارع 100 متر
البيع بالاجل
سعر البيع للمتر كاش 65 ريال
بالآجل يضاف عليها 20 %
العرض الخامس والاربعون:
للبيع عدد 2 مليون كيس اسمنت 
النوع اسمنت الشرقية
الموقع المنطقة الشرقية
السعر 10 ريال
تاريخ التعبئة ديسمبر 2010
العرض السادس والاربعون:
ارض في منطقة تبوك مساحتها 63 الف متر في وسط حي العليا2 ب22 مليون
ارض في منطقة تبوك مقابل بنك البلاد مساحتها 136 الف متر وزيادة ب44 مليون
ارض في منطقة تبوك بين المعهد المهني ومكتب العمل مساحتها 10الأف متر المطلوب في المتر 2200ريال
((ملاحـظه هامه))
انا مسوقه لهذه العروض
وعمولتي على المشتري
للاستفسار عن أي عرض ارسال رساله
برقم العرض والاستفسار
pin
2127af0e
0501964112
ام نواف
[/align]


----------

